
Microsoft is considering Rust as alternative to C and C++ - dcu
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/18/microsoft_argues_for_memorysafe_languages_hints_at_move_from_c_to_rust/
======
75dvtwin
Can Rust be used to develop a shared library/module, that's efficiently
callable from C/C++, and such that the library does not rely on Rust's
runtime?

In other words, can Rust be 'incrementally' introduced into an ecosystem of
libraries that are C or C++ only.

